# Door Contact



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

Can you send it to a pilot device like a RIBMU1C to change it out?

If it's N.O. it must not be critical, but I doubt the RIB will ever fail...


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

I use the Edwards ball switches NO for hinged doors, surface alarm style for bi folds.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

TheRightTrade said:


> I need a door contact, I've been told that the push button types aren't very reliable and I should use the magnetic type pictured below. Is that true?
> 
> For my situation I need it to be Normally Open, I need it to Close when they break apart. I can't find any like this, they are all N.C.
> 
> Does anyone know where I could find this Normally Opened?



http://compare.ebay.com/like/310261...fe8cfd7&itemid=310261317495&ff4=263602_309572


----------



## PatriotSystems (Mar 4, 2011)

Thats what i was going to post up. I think ive got about 10,000 of those


----------



## TheRightTrade (Feb 26, 2011)

Can I modify that steel door model to fit into a wood door and jam?


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

I break the magnet out of the plastic and drill a hole in the top of the wood door and beat it in.

Best to do it before the doors go in, sometimes the lid is too low above the door.


----------



## PatriotSystems (Mar 4, 2011)

TheRightTrade said:


> Can I modify that steel door model to fit into a wood door and jam?


Yes, like stated above break the magnet out of the pastic, or you can buy them without the plastic on them.

Drill a 3/8 hole in the wood frame and hit the magnet in there


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I think those switches are the best way to go but I have used the jamb switches. Some are better then others and I usually talk my customers out of them.


----------



## TheRightTrade (Feb 26, 2011)

Using the steel door contact will actually make it easier since it requires a 3/4" hole. That will be a lot easier to fish the wire to than the normal 3/8" hole.


----------



## JDM (Mar 30, 2011)

BBQ said:


> http://compare.ebay.com/like/310261...fe8cfd7&itemid=310261317495&ff4=263602_309572



:thumbsup: Looks good to me!


----------



## MAK (Sep 1, 2008)

TheRightTrade said:


> I need a door contact, I've been told that the push button types aren't very reliable and I should use the magnetic type pictured below. Is that true?
> 
> For my situation I need it to be Normally Open, I need it to Close when they break apart. I can't find any like this, they are all N.C.
> 
> Does anyone know where I could find this Normally Opened?


Try an ADI http://www.adilink.com/index.php or Tri-Ed http://www.tri-ed.com/. You can definitely get that switch in the configuration you want. Here is a link to a reputable manufacturer of said switch http://www.grisk.com/recessed/2020.html. 

You may need to order a bag of 10 or something like that.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

BBQ said:


> http://compare.ebay.com/like/310261...fe8cfd7&itemid=310261317495&ff4=263602_309572


Those are nice magnets.. (3) wire control so you are covered no matter what the application.. :thumbsup:


----------



## MisterCMK (Jul 5, 2009)

How many do you need? I have some in stock.


----------



## johnsmithabe (May 3, 2011)

yes. you can.


----------

